# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  BIBLA: Numrat & Apokalipsi

## Eni

Ju lutem kam nje kerkese.

Duke shfletuar Biblen kam hasur shume veshtiresi ne kuptimin e dy pjeseve ne te.

Tek Dhiata e Vjeter, Numrat; dhe tek Dhiata e Re tek pjesa Apokalipsi.

Ka mundesi qe ndonejri ketu te m'i shpjegoje disi me qarte kuptimin e tyre, pasi vertete kam hasur veshtiresi me to.

Klodi,

mqs je i vetmi ketu qe thua se i perket besimit ortodoks.
Mua si ortodokse qe jam, do me interesonte dhe mendimet e Kishes Orthodokse mbi Ungjillin.
Mund te me shkruash pak mbi ato pjeset siper apo me gjere, ketu?

Gjithmone nqs nuk besdisesh e mos te jesh i zene me te tjera pune.

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## berat96

Numrat eshte nje nga librat e Bibles qe do durim per t'u lexuar. 
Une nuk e di se cfare te "shqeteson" nga libri i Numrave, keshtu qe po bej nje permbledhje te shkurter te qellimit te ketij libri.

A.  Tregon per periudhen kohore nga Eksodi dhe zbulesen ne malin Sinai deri ne pergatitjet ne Moab per te hyre ne token e premtuar.  

B. Shpjegon se periudha kohore e 38 vjeteve ne shkretetire ishte si pasoje e mosbesimit te brezit te vjeter (Ligji i Perterire 1:35)

C. Tregon besnikerine dhe kujdesin qe Perendia tregoi pavaresisht nga mosbesnikeria dhe apostasia e Izraelit.

D. Te tregoje pergatitjen e Izraelit per tu futur ne token e premtuar. Kete e ben duke pershkruar udhetimin nga Sinai ne zonen pertej Jordanit. Njekohesisht pershkruhen edhe vendimet ligjore qe u moren ne shkretetire.

----------


## tiziana

Po shtoj edhe une diçka ne lidhje me argumentin qe kerkon
 Emri Numrat i referohet statistikave ose numerimit te popullsise qe u be ne fillim ne malin Sinai dhe me vone ne fushen e Moabit, sic e tregojne edhe kapitujt 1-4 e 26.M.gj.te ebrenjte e quajten me te drejte edhe libri i Bemidhbàr, qe do te thote shkretetire.Ne fakt pikerisht ne shkretetire,ne jug dhe ne lindje te Kanaanit qe ndodhen ngjarjet e Numrave.
  Eshte e qarte qe libri Numrave bente pjese ne volumin origjinal qe permbledh 5 librat nga nga Zanafilla deri te Ligji i perterire.Ne fakt fakt edhe verseti ipare fillon me lidhesen "e", qe e lidh me librin e meparshem.Prandaj si edhe librat e meparshem duhet te jete shkruajtur nga Mojsiu._Num.32:2;36.13.
  Israelite kishin dale nga Egjipti pak me shume se nje vit perpara por ky liber e fillon tregimin e vete nga muaji i dyte i te vitit te dyte mbas Eksoditdhe perfshin 38vjetet e 9 muajt,nga 1512 deri ne 1473 p.e.s. Por ajo qe pershkruhet tek Numrat 7:1-88 e 9:1-15 edhe pse s'i perkasin kesaj periudhe jane vetem sfond.
  Si liber mund te ndahet ne menyre logjike ne tre pjese.
 E para qe mbaron me kapitullin 10 vargu 10, tregon ngjarjet qe ndodhen ndersa izraelitet ndodheshin akoma ne malin Sinai.
Per urdher te zotit u be regjistrimi i gjithe burrave nga 20 vjeç e lart.Dhe u pa se perberja numerike e te gjitha tribuve ishte 32.000 burra te shendetshem ne Manasse e 74.600 te Judes, per nje total te 603.550 burra  te afte per te marre pjese ne ushtrine e Israelit.,pervec leviteve,grave dhe femijeve sigurisht ishin ndoshtaq me shume se tremilion.Ketu zoti i urdheroi edhe se si duhet te marshonin kur kampi vihej ne levizje,ndersa nga 30 vjeç e lart burrat duhet te benin punen e rende te trasportimit te Tabernakut.dhe ata nga 25vjeç benin punen me te lehte.
l Jepen edhe istruksione per te mbajtur kampin te paster qe te izolonin te semuret per 40 dite.Dhe m.q.se populli mbante emrin e zotit duhet te jetonin sipas urdhrave qe u jepeshin nepermjet Mojsiut.Nuk duhej asnjehere te harronin lidhjen e tyre me Zotin dhe per kete filluan te festonin Pashket ketu ne shkretetire , nje vit fiks pasi dolen nga Egjipti per te kujtuar se si Zoti i çliroi ata ne menyre te mrekullueshme. Ne te njejten kohe Zoti si edhe me perpara vazhdonte t'i drejtonte gjate udhetimit te tyre nepermjet nje reje qe mbulonte Tabernakullin gjate dites , e nepermjet imazhit te nje zjarri gjate nates.Kur reja levizte edhe populli levizte. Kur reja ndalonte edhe populli ndalonte ,si per disa dite muaj dhe me shume.Benin ate qe Zoti u urdheronte te benin.(Num.9:23)
  Pjesa e dyte qe mbaron me kapitullin 21 tregon ate qe ndodh gjate 38 vjeteve te mevonshem,ndersa ishin ne shkretetire dhe arritjen ne Moab 
 .Dhe pjesa e fundit, deri ne kapitullin e 36, tregon ngjarjet ne Moab, ndersa pergatiteshin te hynin ne Token e Premtuar.

 Per mungese kohe nese te intereson vazhdimi do te te shkruaj perseri

----------


## Seminarist

Po Eni, une jam  ortodoks dhe mesa duket i vetmi i forumit..!

Kerkesen tende e pashe rastesisht, por a mund te sqarohesh cfare do te dish me konkretisht?

Pergjigjet do ti jap tek tema per ortodokset, se kur filloj e shkruaj ndonje gje, me qepet ndonjeri me artikuj te njejte aq te gjate, sa e ben te pamundur leximin e te gjithave.

Ortodoksia eshte Kisha 2000-vjecare e krishtere.

Dhiata e Re merr ekzistencen prej kesaj Kishe dhe nga nevojat e kesaj Kishe. Si e tille ajo mund te kuptohet dhe interpretohet sakte vetem brenda kontekstit kishtar ortodoks. Prandaj edhe interpretimet ortodokse, krahasuar me ato te protestanteve, madje edhe katolikeve jane si krahasimi i mendafshit me rreckat heretike lypsare te ketyre vjedhesve te Shkrimit. 

Nuk e kuptojne heretiket, se kur Zoti Jisu tha se kush nuk hyn nga porta, ky eshte edhe vjedhesi, nenkuptoi midis te tjerash, se marrja, mbajtja dhe tejcuarja e se Vertetes, behet vetem duke hyre nga Porta-Kishe. Dhiata e Re nuk eshte nje cope gazete rrugesh, ose nje liber jetim, qe pasi u gjet rastesisht ne rruge, i mjafton vetem nje interpretim i sakte nga mendje te zgjuara, dhe keshtu formohet doktrina, nga te cilat me e sakta do te ishte ajo e interpretimit me te zgjuar.

Ndaluni pak protestante..dhe jepini pergjigje 
ketij pasazhi... 

A nuk te ben te ndiesh keshtu logjika protestante...???????

----------


## deshmuesi

Si nuk u lodhe se predikuari orthodhoksine ,  Dera eshte Krishti o lum madh, dhe jo Kisha . Lexo Gjoni:10:9:
 Jezusi tha:
  "  Une jam dera , nese dikush hyn nepermejt meje, do te hyje , do te dale dhe do te gjeje kullote."
 e di cfare do me thene : "Do te hyje, do te dale  dhe do te gjeje kullote?" Mos valle do te hyje nga njera dere e Kishes dhe do te dale nga derea tjeter e kishes?
 Ja kuptimi: Do te hyje: nepermejt Kryqit, do te dale: nepermejt ringjalljes, dhe do te gjeje kullote: do te mare ushqim per jete te perjetshme , qe eshte fjala e Perendise, Bibla.
  Nuk e dime kush ja fut nga mendja. Por ti ke te dretje se perty shkrimi i i vetm qe di eshte oerthodhoksia. 
 Sa per te qenit "kolopuc", te them se jam nje kolpuc dysetegjashte vejcar.
 e kam per detyre qe sa here qe ja fut kot te te korigjoj, e di qe ti nuk mund te kthesh , por per ata qe ndjekin diskutimin tuaj.
 Sa per msimet e gabuar te orthodhoksise , do te ti sjell me radhe se ku ju nuk ndiqni biblen e Perendise, dhe dote shohim me fakte se kush ja fut kot dhe kush renden pas "reckave".
 Sa per Dijeni, une nuk jam protestant , se nuk kam protestuar ndaj ndonjerit, Jam i krishtere Kristian.
 Ktheju dhe lexoje temen mbi pagezimin , dhe na sill mendimin orthodhoks , dhe le te bejme krahasimin , sepse per ju eshte 'UJI
" ai qe lan mekatet, por nese kjo eshte me vone.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## Seminarist

No coment..!!!

E sheh Eni, qe mu qepen, edhe per me teper nuk te respektojne ty, qe je ajo qe hape temen dhe me pyete...

Lexoja me vemendje pergjigjen, se ka gafa dhe mosnjohje. Kisha apo Krishti..!!! Te ndara..??? Cfare do te thote, nqs une them trupi im...??? Mos valle po flas per nje te afermin tim, qe me eshte i rendesishem..??? Apo po flas per veten...???

Nqs Krishti eshte Porta, perse nuk qenka dhe Kisha-Trup i Tij..???

Pikerisht me kate autoritet Trup-Krisht, Kisha caktoi dhe kanonin e DHR, ndryshe ajo s'do te mund te bente nje gje te tille....

Krishti eshte edhe nje Person mistik, e jo vetem ai fizik 2000-vjet me pare. Per kete thote, se kush beri miresi ndaj nevojtarit, ma beri(jo sikur ma beri) mua. Kur thuhet Kisha eshte Trupi, ky eshte Trupi dhe jo si Trupi i Zotit. Po ku ta marrin vesh te shkretet guerrilas protestante. A nuk ngjajne, nuk po tallem, me qarkoret komuniste, me kapitalin, me citime te thata, me mendjen, se iu eshte zbuluar "bota e re"??? Mos u habitni, mesjeta ka nje zinxhir arsyes psiqike dhe psikologjike, ekonomike, politike, qe sollen teorite e ndryshme por te te njejtit tip.

Une do te sjell per pagezimin nje shkrim te Shen.Joan Damaskinoit, nje nga Eterit e shekullit te 8-te, ne vepren e tij permbledhese "Paraqitje e Doktrines Ortodokse".

Meqe permenda termin Ortodoksi, sa injorante ajo shprehja "su lodhe se predikuari ortodoksine"...!!!!!!

Ku ta dije une se cilat jane arsyet e ketij fodulleku...., ka shume, por une po them nje..-papunesia, ose mospunesimi-(vetem nje aludim)

----------


## deshmuesi

Kur themi Krishti eshte dera, nuk nenkuptojme te njejten gje me kishen. perse? Sepse nuk vdiq kisha ne kryq. por vdiq Krishti. Kur Krishti thote une jam DERA, nenkutpon kalimin e njeriut nga Vdekja (nepermejt kryqezimti te tij), ne jete (me ane te ringjalljes se tij). Askush nuk kalon nga VDEKJA ne JETE me ane te Kishes. Kjo eshte doktrina baze e Besimit Kiristian Ai njeri qe hyn ne kete "Dere" (Krishtin) dhe del nga kjo DERE( i ringjallur me krishtin), eshte bere pjese e TRUPIT te KRISHTIT , dmth, KISHES se tij te vertete.
 Ti predikon nje doktrine tepre te gabuar dhe te rrezikshme, kjo sepse ti dualizon Kishen me KRishtin. Ne parim nuk jane e njejta gje. Se pari: Krishti eshte "KOKA", qe do te thote : Pushteti dhe drejtimi. Ndersa Kisha "TRUPI" , e cila i bindet pushtetit dhe autoritetit te "Krishtit ". Se dyti: Eshte Krishti ai qe e zgjodhi kishen , dhe jo kisha Krishtin. Se treti: Kisha udhehiqet prej Krishtit, dhe jo Krishti prej Kishes. Se katerti: Eshte Krishti ai qe e shpetoi kishen, dhe jo kisha Krishtin.
 Dualizimi qe ti i ben Kishes dhe Krishtit, eshte mesimi me i gabuar dhe me i rrezikshem per nje te krishtere, me kete dualizem ju e vendosni kishen   ne pozita te njeta me Shpetimtarin Zotin Krisht (kuptoje kete ). Dmth, qe edhe Krishti te shpeton , por njekohesisht edhe kisha te shpeton, por a eshte keshtu?
 Bibla pohon dhe deshmon se i vetmi shpetimtar eshte JEzus Krishti .  Njeriu shkon ne kishe qe te mare shpetimin, jo prej kishes , por prej Jezusit, ketu nuk mund te besh nje dualizem  duke e justifikuar me termin se, Kisha eshte TRupi dhe Krishti eshte koka,vertet kisha eshte Nje ne KRIshtin, por pushteti eshte ne Krishtin .Verpen ne kryq  e beri Krishti dhe jo Kisha, shpetim ka vetem ne emer te Krishtit dhe jo  ne emer te Kishes VEp:4:12:
    Kjo ndodh tek ju se ne themel te doktrines tuaj ju thoni se, mjafton te jsh anetar EMEROR i kishes orthodhokse , je i shpetuar. Por Bibla predikon se Shpetimi tek i krishteri vjen jo per shkak te kishes ne te cilen  ai ben pjese, por per shkak te pranimit dhe besimit qe ky i krishtere ka ne Krishin JEzus.
   Ketu ka dhe plot te krishtere te tjere , te cilet e njohin biblen shume mire , dhe une do ti ftonja qe te mernin pjese ne kete teme.
  Te ftoj qe se pari ti drejtoheshe  Perendise me nje fryme te perunjur , dhe te kerkosh prej tij qe te te zbulonte te fsheten e Fjales se tij ne bibel. Nese e ben kete me besim , Perendia do te jape zbulesene tij me ane te Frymes se Shenjte, por nese ju vazhdoni qe ti quani "Heretike" , puntoret e Perendise, kjo gje shte e rrezikshme se pari per ju dhe me pas per ata qe ndjekin mesimin tuaj.  Lexoi te gjitha shkrimet e tua dhe do te shohesh  se cili eshte qellimi juaj.
 Jy fyeni personin e tjetrit, me fjalet qe nuk mund ti lejohen nje kristiani, megjithate kjo eshte puna e juaj.  njohja e Perendise fillon me friken ndaj Tij.
 Nese ju vertet deshironi qe te diskutoni rreth mesimeve te krishtere , jeni i lire qe ta beni, por gjithmone me argument. 
 Psh: Ju na tregoni se do te na sillni nje mesim mbi Pagezimin simbas shen Joan Damaskinoit.  Mos valle ka dy lloj pagezimesh ne Krishtin??
  Une si i krishtere ju solla nje mesim mbi Pagezimin simbas Fjales se krishtit ne bibel dhe jo simbas sektit fetar, ose tradites fetare.Cili eshte ndryshimi juaj me mua????
 Nese Ai mesim qe do te sjellesh ti , nuk eshte ne nje  MENDIM me Biblen , ateherere eshte vecse nje gje e pavlefhsme dhe PAli keto gjara i quan nje PLEH FILIP:3:8:. Po keshtu edhe per mua dhe cdo njeri tjeter, nese mesismet qe shpallim dhe predikojme nuk vijne simbas te vertetes , duhet te themi se nuk jane prej Perendise , por prej njeriut.
 Nuk jam une ai qe ju sulmoj. Ne te gjitha shkrimet e mija ka argument Biblik. Me trego nje moment, ku ju per nje kundershtim i jeni referuar bibles???? Referenca juaj per cdo gje ka qene vetem prej doktrines ne te cilen jeni vendosur. ju kam ftuar qe te diskutojme me dashuri dhe pa e fyer njeritjetrin, sepse keshtu nuk bejme punen e Krishtit, por ate te njeriut. por e megjithe kete ju vazhdoni te fyeni, te injoroni , te percmoni dhe te nenvleftesoni. por te siguroj se nuk jam i fyer , por perkundrazi me "energjik" ne te verteten.
 Te ftoj tu hedhesh nje sy te gjitha shkrimeve qe une kam postuar nek kete faqe te krishtere, dhe nese ke gje kunder, shkruaje ate te argumentuar simbas Fjales se Krishtit , dhe jo asaj te njeriut.
 Deshmuesi i krishtit

----------


## Seminarist

Me fal...te ta them njehere e mire...por qenke fare zoteri.....s'hake pyke e logjike


po pati mundesi...e di vete c'dua te them...shnet!

----------


## engjell

Me sa e kuptoj une Klodin, ai do te thote, se nqs dikush psh do te lexoj shkrimin e pagezimit, qe ka bere Deshmuesi, dhe e pranon e i referohet atij si shkrimi i deshmuesit, kjo nuk do te thote, se ai po i referohet dickaje jashte bibles, ose nje pagezimi tjeter, por se nje artikulli te bazuar ne bibel dhe te shkruajtur nga nje i krishter(deshmuesi ne kete rast).

Keshtu edhe klodi do sjelle nje shkrim te nje krishteri te shek.8 mos gaboj, jo si nje pagezim jashte bible, por si nje deshmi e besimit te asaj kohe per pagezimin biblik.

Megjithate une s'po zgjatem, se nuk di shume, por do te ndjek me vemendje.

----------


## Eni

per sqarimet mbi numrat.

Mbi apokalipsin nuk jam shume e qarte. Klod a mund te me permbledhesh me pak fjale kuptimin e Apokalipsit ne Bibel, bazuar tek doktrina e krishtere ortodokse?

----------


## Seminarist

U perpoqa te gjeje dicka te mirefillte nga Eterit, por nuk mundem per momentin. kam gjete kryesisht artikuj katolike, qe jane te njejta...., por sidoqofte kam deshire te paraqis dicka me ortodokse. Pra edhe pak kohe

----------


## Seminarist

Apokalips, nga folja apokalypto-te zbulosh, eshte edhe emri dhene librit te fundit te Bibles. Edhe pse nje veper e Krishtere, Apokalipsi i perket asaj klase te literatures, qe merret me subjekte eskatologjike (qe kane te bejne me fundin e botes) dhe shume ne perdorim nder judenjte e shekullit para dhe pas Krishtit.

Autenciteti 

Autori vetequhet Joan (Ap:1:4 dhe 1:9). Shikuesi nuk e specifikon me tej veten. Por nga Tradita e dime (*ka mundesi qe Deshmusi te mos e besoje me si liber kanonik pas kesaj qe do lexoje), qe shikuesi (vizionari) i Apokalipsit eshte Joan Apostolli, i bir i Zebedeut, nxenesi i dashur i Jesuit. Nga fundi i shek.2-te u pranua nga perfaqesuesit historiane te Kishave kryesore si veper e mirefillte e Apostollit Joan. Ne Azi, Melito, Episkop i Sardit, nje nga te shtatat Kisha te Apokalipsit, e njohu Zbulesen e Joanit dhe shkroi nje komentar mbi te (Eusebius, hist. kishtare.,IV, 26). In Gaul (Franca e sotme) Irineu beson fuqimisht ne autoritetin e tij hyjnor dhe apostolik (Kundra herezive V,30). Ne Afrike, Tertuliani i referohet vazhdimisht Zbuleses pa ndonje hezitim persa i perket autencitetit te tij (C. Marcion, III, 14, 25). Ne Itali, Episkop Hipoliti ia dedikon autoresine Apostoll Joanit, dhe fragmenti Muratorian(nje dokument nga fillimi i shekullit te trete) e numeron ndermjet shkrimeve te tjera kanonike, dike i shtuar ne te vertete edhe Apokalipsin e Shen Petros, por me parantezat quam qidam ex nostris in ecclisia legi nolunt. Vetus Itala, per me teper, versioni standart latin ne Itali dhe Afrike gjate shekullit te trete, permbante Apokalipsin. Ne Egjipt, Klementi dhe Origjeni besonin pa hezitim ne autoresine e Joanit. Te dy ishin shkollare dhe njerez te nje gjykimi kritik. Opinioni i tyre eshte edhe me i vlefshmi, pasi ata ishin mossimpatizante te mesimit mbi 1000-vjecarin e ketij libri. (*shenim-mesimi se Krishti do te mbreteroje per 1000-vjet, prandaj edhe Kisha ortodokse i quan shpesh Jehovistet me emrin hiliastet, 1000-vjecaret, nje herezi e shekullit te dyte). Ata i permbaheshin nje interpretimi alegorik te disa pasazheve te caktuara, por kur nuk e diskutuan autoritetin e tyre. Duke iu afruar pak me shume kohes se Apostojve, kemi edhe deshmine e Shen. Justinit Martirit andej nga mesi i shekullit te dyte. Nga Eusebius (Historia kishtare IV, xviii, 8), ashtu sikurse edhe nga dialogu i tij me Judeun Trifon (c. 81), mbajtur ne Efes, rezidenca e Apostollit, ne e dime qe ai e pranoi autencitetin e Apokalipsit. Nje deshmues tjeter i nje kohe te perafert eshte edhe Papias, Episkopi i Hiearapolisit, nje vend jo shume larg Efesit. Edhe nqs nuk ka qene vete degjues i Shen. Joanit, ai sigurisht qe njihte personalisht disa prej dishepujve te Joanit (Eusebios, Histori Kishtare III, 39). Por sidoqofte evidenca e tij eshte indirekte. Andreas, Episkop i Cesarese, ne prologun e komentarit te tij ndaj Apokalipsit, informon se Papia e pranonte karakterin e frymezuar te tij (Apokalipsit). Prej Apokalipsit padyshim, Papias nxorri edhe idete e tij per nje mije vjecarin, ne llogari te se ciles, Eusebiusi ja heq autoritetin, duke e deklaruar si nje njeri me njohuri te kufizuara (Papiasin)


* Shenim nga Klodi- Sic e shikoni, po te keni ndjekur shkrimet e mia, prandaj edhe une u qepem ungjilloreve ne logjike dhe histori konkrete, praktike te Dhiates se Re. Se me logjiken e tyre s'do mund te besonim edhe frymezimin e autencitetin e Shkrimit, e jo me te arrijme ne doktrina te sakta.
Kisha eshte pra ajo qe i dha autoritet, dhe shkrimi kuptohet vetem brenda saj.
Dhe te gjithe shenjtoret qe permenden jane themeluesit e besimit Ortodoks.

Vazhdim...

KOHA EDHE VENDI 

Vizionari deshmon, se vizionet per te cilat na tregon, jane pare prej tij, gjate qendrimit te tij ne Patmos (Ap1:9). Patmosi eshte nje nga grup ishujt e vegjel, prane bregut te Azise se vogel, rreth 12-milje nga Efesi. Tradita, sikurse edhe Eusebiusi na e tregon, na transmeton, se Joani ishte internuar ne Patmos, gjate mbreterimit te Domitianit, per shkak te deshmise se tij te fjales se Perendise (Histori Kishtare., III, 18). Ai i referohet dukshem pasazhit "per shkak te fjales se Perendise dhe deshmine e Jesuit" (1:9). Kjo tradite e dhene nga Eusebiusi konfirmohet edhe nga fjalet e vete vizionarit kur thote per vete "si vella dhe pjesemarres ne mundime" (1:9). Irineu e jep Eksilin e tij ne Patmos, gjate fundit te mbreterimit te Domitianit (Kunder herezive., V. 4). Perandori Domitian mbreteroi gjate 81-96 A.D. Ne te gjitha ceshtjet e tradites Joanite, Irineut i takon nje besueshmeri e vecante. Koha e jetes se tij kufizohet me ate te kohes apostolike dhe mesuesit te tij, Shen. Polikarpit, i cili ka qene nder nxenesit e Shen. Joanit

(*ketu po e le pershkrimin ne detaje te metejshme.....)


PERMBAJTJA 

(1) TE SHTATE KISHAT 

1:1-3. Titulli dhe pershkrimi i librit. . Zbulesa e bere prej Jesuit Mesias ndaj Joanit.

1:4-9.Pershendetja.. Pershendetja parahyrese te shtate Kishave, duke iu uruar Hir dhe paqe nga Zoti dhe Jesui.

1:9-20. Vizioni i Jesuit, si Bir i njeriut.. Portreti eshte marre nga Danieli 10 dhe Henohu 46 ne frazat " nje sikurse bir njeriu" (Ap1:13, Danieli 10:16 dhe 7:13); "i veshur me ar" (Ap1;13; Danieli 10:5); "syte sikurse flaka e zjarrit" (Ap1:14; danieli 10:6); "rashe pa ndjenja" (Ap1:17; Danieli10:9); ""dhe ai me preku" (Ap1;17; Danieli 10:18) "floket e bardha ...." (Ap1:14; Danieli 7:9; Henohu 46:1)

----------


## berat96

Klodi,
Ben mire qe ne vend qe tu qepesh ungjilloreve, te heqesh paragjykimet qe ke. Mos i gjyko njerezit ne tufe, dhe per gjera qe nuk i di mos fol me kompetence.  I trajton ungjilloret sikur nuk i perkasin Krishtit.  Mos fol per ata qe i kane dhene jeten Krishtit me perbuzje dhe krenari.  Nese sheh mesime te gabuara, korrigjo me hir dhe dashuri, por asnjehere me krenari. 

Sa per eterit e kishes... Mesimet e tyre jane te respektuara ndermjet ungjillorve, sic i quan ti.  Por jo te gjithe kane njohuri te mjaftueshme nga historia, pasi njeriu nuk ka mundesi te mesoje gjithcka.  Por edhe eterit e kishes ishin njerez, e si te tille te hapur ndaj mekatit dhe mesimeve te gabuara. Per shembull, ne nje liber qe jam duke lexuar per historine e teologjise se krishtere, thuhet se Origjeni  luajti rol shume te rendesishem ne themelimin e teologjise ortodokse, por u mallkua nga Keshilli i 5 Ekumenikal i Konstantinopojes i mbajtur ne vitin 553.

----------


## Seminarist

Shume bukur....po e vertete eshte...Kjo tregon edhe njehere se ne kishe nuk ka njeanshmeri, por te vertete...

Po kur ata qe dinkan historine nder ungjilloret, perse mos ta pranojne mesimin sic eshte?

Kush paragjykon te verteten ne kete rast?

Ketu nuk behet fjale per respekt, por per ose mospranim te se Vertetes.

Djali pasanik edhe pse ishte simpatizant, i dha keqardhje Krishtit, sepse nuk iu pergjigj sic duhet thrrjes.

Ne mos gaboj, ti gjithashtu je shprehur per Sola Scriptura, gje qe vetem artikullin e mesiperm te shohesh e hedh poshte...

Tradita nuk pranohet per mode, ose per antikitet, nuk simpatizohet, por merret si mesim autoritar!

----------


## deshmuesi

Eni te pyeti qe ti japesh nje zbulese mbi apokalipsi, ndersa ti i dhe vetem se cfare thote njeri apo tjketri, dhe asnje fjale mbi Apkalipsi. sa per ato qe thua se une nuk pranoj kete apo ate, gabon se nuk e kam shprehur ne anjse shkrim.
 Megjithate ti do te ecesh simbas asaj qe beson , dhe per kete do te mbash pergjegjesi.
 Deshmeusi i Krishti.

----------


## Seminarist

Po mire, mos valle nuk kam shkruar ne fund, se artikulli vijon...?

Neser, po pata mundesi, do te kaloj ne brendesi te tij...

Po hyrja duhej, qe te mos lajthise njerezia me veteinterpretime, me zbulesa personale jashte zbuleses se vertete.

Nuk ju pelqen gjuha ime...???

I ashper jam dhe do te jem, se e kam mesuar nga pagezori Joan, edhe nga Krishti 

Ata nuk thane te dashur farisenj apo Herod, por i quajten neperka ata qe falsifikuan te verteten.

Dhe une jam i ashper, por po tregoj te verteten, ndersa ti me etiketat e tua guxove te fyesh Deshmuesin e vertete padre Pion!

Ti ke per te dhene ate llogari, qe permend !

----------


## berat96

Klodi,

Sic e thashe edhe me siper, jo te gjithe teologet ortodokse jane te te njejtit mendim se cfare futet ne tradite dhe cfare nuk futet ne tradite.  Shume prej tyre jane te ndare edhe nga ajo cfare quhet "one source theory" (teoria e nje burimi) dhe "two source theory" (teoria e dy burimeve), madje dhe brenda atyre te te njejtes teori ka perseri ndryshime. Para se te diskutosh me tej per traditen duhet te shkruash cfare futet dhe cfare nuk futet ne tradite. Ne disa pergjigje ke thene se futen vendimet e 7 Keshillave te pare ekumenikale. Po tjeter? A ka hierarki ne tradite? Per me teper, pervec tradites apostolike a ka elemente te shtuar me vone? 

Dhe pyetja qe asnjehere nuk ka marre pergjigje te drejteperdrejte: "Nese tradita meson dicka qe bie ne kundershtim me Biblen, cfare duhet bere?"  Sic e permenda dhe me siper, Origjeni u mallkua nga Keshilli i 5te, por Origjeni luajti rol te rendesishem ne themelimin e doktrines ortodokse.

Gjithashtu, eterit e kishes per shume ceshtje te ndryshme nuk kane qene te nje mendimi, madje kane qene edhe kundra njeri-tjetrit. Kjo jo vetem midis atyre te lindjes dhe perendimit, por edhe midis njeri-tjetrit. 

Persa i perket Sola Scriptura.  Une e kam shprehur se Bibla eshte shkopi mates.  Kjo do te thote se cdo mesim, cdo shpallje, cdo gje shihet nese eshte ne perputhje me Biblen.  Nese nje mesim bie ne kundershtim me Biblen, kushdo qofte autori i tij, hidhet poshte.  Ti nuk je dakord me nje gje te tille? 

Per diskutime me efikase, duhet sqaruar njehere se c'eshte Sola Scriptura, cfare do te thote, dhe cfare nuk do te thote. Eterit e Kishes jane shprehur me fjalet me te larta per Biblen.  Ne ditet ne vazhdim do te perkthej disa citate te tyre ne lidhje me kete ceshtje.

----------


## Seminarist

Berat.....

Disa here ke deklaruar, se nuk ke njohuri, madje edhe per gjera elementare te Tradites, sic ishte tema per vellezerit e Jesuit, dhe je shprehur se se fundmi morre nje liber mbi Eterit.

Po te them nje gje: shikoje mire veten, motivin me te cilen lexon dicka, se nuk te shkon ty ne kete faze te leximit mbi kete teme, te tregohesh kaq kompetent me thenie te te tjereve, aq me teper thenie gabim...

Origjeni dhe kushdo qofte, mund te kene luajtur nje rol te madh dhe kjo nuk do te thote aspak, se ne vetvete kane gaganci pagabueshmerie, sikunder edhe Solomoni i madh, profet dhe mbret i Zotit, nuk e pati kete garanci te mosgabueshmerise dhe te mbajtjes te se vertetes te plote...,apo jo?

Ajo qe Kisha meson, nuk eshte uniformiteti i Eterve, te qenurit paperjashtueshmerisht te nje mendje. Po te mendohet keshtu, kjo tregon nje papjekuri te madhe, dhe nje keqdashje kur lexohen Eterit. Ashti sikunder Apostojt ata nuk ishin uniforme me njeri tjetrin por ishin ne harmoni, dhe titulli At nuk i jep te drejten askujt te percaktoje perfundimisht doktrina..., por eshte Kisha ne rolin e administratores se Beses, qe seleksionon, dhe kjo nuk behet ne baze te ndonje logjike ( racionalizmi, kaq te dashur per mentalitetet heretike perendimore), ashtu sikurse veprimi i Frymes nuk ka nje planimetri, logjike-dmth "nuk e sheh se nga vje edhe ku shkon", por vetem shikon efektin e saj.

Varet se cfare kupton me "elemente te shtuar" (mos ishte valle i tille elementi i Trinitetit??? Se me nje logjike antikishtare dhe dashakeqese mund te shihet si e tille..!!!). Sic e kam thene me pare shtjellimi doktrinor ndodh brenda konceptit kohe, dhe kjo nuk do te thote se kur shtjellohet, i shtohet asaj qe eshte besuar deri me ate kohe, por se behet konkrete ajo qe eshte besuar (sikurse psh ligjet shkencore ai i gravitetit psh. Nuk ka zbulim te tij, por njohje te shtjelluar terminologjikisht e shkencerisht te asaj qe ka qene..). Qe te te flase une ty per nje shtjellim logjik te Eterve, me aq sa di, me duket shume heret per ty, qe sapo ke hedhur, ose po perpiqesh te hedhesh hapat e para ne kete drejtim. Logjika eshte e thjeshte! Te gjithe artikujt tregojne, se Kisha eshte matesja dhe burimi doktrinor, dhe kjo jo thjesht nga vetevetja, por nga te qenurit Trupi i Krishtit, nga komunioni me Te, i cili komunion eshte premtuar se nuk do te nderpritet asnjehere, dhe as dyert e ferrit se mundin dot! Kisha Ortodokse si e tille s'ka asnje elemente te shtuar...! Kete mundesi konkrete te shtimit e kane vetem ato qe e humbasin ortodoksine, trashegimine apostolike, sic ndodhi me Kishen peremdomore latine e sektet e dala prej saj!

----------


## deshmuesi

Nuk ma mer mendja Zoteri , se si ju mund te akuzoni deri ne ginjeshter. Me tregoni se ku une kam share padre Pion, un jam i KRishtere , dhe nuk kam te drejt qe te fyej e te shaj dike.
  Te pakten mos u trego i pacipe dhe te shpifes , ne menyre qe te denigrosh ungjilloret. Meso nje gje: nese sot Ungjilli po perhapet neper bote , bile edhe ne vendet ku te vrasin , jane Evangjelistet. 
 Nese ju nuk permbaheni dot , pra nuk kini vetkontroll, nje nga nente Frytat e Frymes, eshte me mire qe te heshtesh , dhe te mos fyesh te tjeret duke i krahasuar, me FARISENJ,  me veshjen e LEKURES SE QINGJIT. Valle ti je ai qe me perzgjodhe mua dhe te tjeret. Meso nga fajla e Krishtit "Mos gjykoni qe te mos gjykoheni..."Mat:7:1:
 Kush je ti qe me thua mua dhe Ungjilloreve farisej?
 Kush je ti qe me thua mua dhe Ungjilloreve, vishni lekuren e qingjit?
 E di ti kuptimine kesaj fajle, apo e ke te digjuar dhe e perdor?  Me kete fjale ti i ben vetes tende gjyqin, Sepse te drejten e gjykimit per ne ferr e ka vetem Zoti Krishti.  I krishteri nuk ka te drejte ti thote askujt: Ti do te shkosh ne  Ferr, por panxenesia jote ne diturine e Perendise, te con ne mesimin e te ligut. 
 Lekuren e Qingjit e veshin vetem ujqerit, dhe ujku eshte satani. Kupton dhe mendon ti , se cfare flet???????????
  Kush je ti qe gjykon sherbetorin e tjetrit?
 Nuk e di zoteri, por ju e thoni kete , une kam frike per "guximin" tuaj.
 Une te kam falur ne emer te KRishtit, ne menyre qe hiri i Krishtit te gjeje vend tek ju, per  falje. Por duhet qe ti te pendohesh  dhe te kerkosh falje ne prani te Krishtit , ndaj atyre personave , dhe faktikisht mua, qe me ke gjykuar. Falja e Perendise vjen ne nje zemer te penduar dhe te thyer , dhe jo krenare.
 Nuk kam asnje qellim qe te ndeshem me ju dhe me kedo qofte. Deri me sot ne kete faqe te krishtere, kam sjelle zbulesat e Perendise, ate Dhunti (tallante) qe Zoti ma kadhene per te shpjeguar dhe perhapur Fjalen e tij, te cilen  e ve ne perdorim , jo per interesin tim , jo per protestantet, jo per Ungjilloret  , por per Krishtin. 
 P.S Me trego konkretisht , sharjen qe i kam bere padre pios, te cilin, te them te dretjten, nuk e njoh.prandaj dhe skam se perse ta fyej dhe ta shaj. Jam ne pritje, ne mnyre qe cdo akuze te jete e ballafaquar.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Eshte hera e pare qe digjoj nje mesim te tille. Ju thoni:
  "   ...se Kisha eshte  " Matesja" dhe "Burimi doktrinor".
 Eshte e pabesueshme nje gje e tille. NE cvend te bibles ju e mbeshteni kete llogjike  fondamentale?
 Zoteri, beni kujdes ne gjerat qe deshmonise kini nje pergjegjesi shume te madhe mbi veten tuaj, ju nuk mund te deshmoni te kunderten e Bibles.
 " Matesi"per cdo te krishtere, per cdo doktrine te krishtere, per cdo kishe te krishtere, eshte fjala e Perendise nen mesimin dhe udheheqjen e Frymes se Shenjte.
 Me lejoni qe tja u argumentoj, ne menyren me te thjeshte:
 Mbi ke themel eshte ndertuar kisha ?
  Bibla na tregon se Kisha dhe cdo i krishtere, eshte ndertuar mbi Themelin, emri i te cilit eshte JEzus Krisht, dhe Jezus Krishti eshte Fjala, dhe mendimi dhe vullneti i Fjales eshte i shkrojtur ne Bibel.
  Si mund te jete kisha burimi i doktrines. Fjala "burim", ne kutpimin e saj definitiv,  do te thote: " Vendi baze prej ku lind dhe fillon dicka ". Nese ju kini patur parasysh kete kutpim per kishen , me lejoni qe tju pyes: Cfare eshte Krishti dhe fjala e Perendise?
 Ju ngatroni konceptet. Kisha eshte zbatuesja dhe perhapesja e doktrines ose mesimit te Perendise, kisha eshte nen mesimin e Frymes dhe nen pushtetine Krishtit, dhe doktrina e veteme qe ajo Beson , pranon dhe zbaton eshte doktrina , BURIMI i seciles eshte Perendia.
   Nese pranojme llogjiken tuaj se , "Kisha eshte Matesja", atehere perse themi se DESHMIMTARET e JEHOVES nuk jane KIsHA e KRISHTIT?  Cili eshte "mjeti mates" qe na con ne kete perfundim? Mos valle e pranojme  kete fakt sepse na e thote kisha orthodhokse? Pra 'MJETI" per te matur te VERTETen eshte kisha orthodhokse ? Nese eshte keshtu , duhet te mos pranojme asnje pjese tjeter te trupit te Krisht, pervec asaj katolike dhe orthodhokse, sepse kishat e tjere , si ato protestante , evangjeliste babtiste e tjera, jane te reme. Ky eshte mendimi juaj? por edhe nese eshte ky mendimi i juaj , cili eshte mendimi i Krishtit?
 Po te sjell vetem nje varg nga bibla , qe te kuptosh ti dhe gjith te tjeret se "Mjeti mates" , per cdo te krishtere eshte Bibla.2Tomot:3:16: 
  " I gjithe Shkrimi eshte i frymezuar nga Perendia dhe i dobishem per mesim, bindje , ndreqje dhe edukim me drejtetsi, qe njeriu i Perendise (i krshteri), te jete i perkryer  teresisht  i paisur per cdo veper te mire."
 Persa i perket se, "burimi i doktrines " eshte kisha, do te te ftonja qe te lexonje 1Korinthasit , kap:2.
 apostulli Pal , na tregon se Mesimi dhe predikimi i tij , nuk vijne prej mendjes dhe llogjikes njerezore, por prej Perendise , nepermejt Frymes se Shenjte. Pra Burimi i vetem i doktrines dhe mesimit te te vertete eshte Perendia.
 Nese me kundershton , sill dhe vargun ne te cilin mbeshtetesh. 
 Mosnjohja juaj e plote midis raportit te Kishes me Krishtin, sjell mesazh te gabuar. Thelbesosre eshte: Kisha eshte nen autoritet dhe pushtet te Jezius krshtit, Kishen e drejton dhe e mbron vetem Krishti , dhe jo anasjelltas. Cdo bari qe drejton tufen e Perendise, e drejton duke u udhehequr nga Krishti.Pra ksha nuk mund te vetudhehiqet nga vetvetja e vet. Nje kishe e tille nuk ka azgje te perbashket me Krishtin.

----------

